

The cold fusion testing team, real or ringers? - blazespin
http://www.forbes.com/sites/markgibbs/2013/05/24/the-e-cat-testing-team-real-or-ringers/

======
blazespin
I was surprised to find that it's a somewhat diverse team with a fair amount
to lose if the paper turns out to be a fraud.

This leaves the last two possibilities:

\- Rossi was somehow able to hoodwink fairly capable scientists (inject extra
power into the E-Cat without them noticing),

\- or he's actually built something interesting.

------
dnautics
here is what I want to see. A double-blind experiment, where the suppliers
provide the E-cat, sealed if need be. The testers will randomly supply the
E-cat with either hydrogen gas (H2) or deuterium gas (D2), or deuterium
hydride (DH). The magnitude of the measurable difference should suggest the
likelihood of the process being nuclear.

